# Furrels for handles



## WoodLove (May 3, 2013)

Where can I get some ferrules for tool handles? Ill be turning some cherry tool handles for some carbide tool shafts and want to have a nice finish to the handles. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 3, 2013)

I have asked the same question. You can buy premade from Woodcraft, PSI, and Rockler, etc. Or you can buy thck walled copper pipe or copper fittings and cut off what you need. A copper coupling used to join two same size pipes will yield two ferrules.. I looked at Home Depot the other day and the largest they had was 3/4 in. Probably will have to go to plumbing. Supply to get 1 inch stock.


----------



## duncsuss (May 3, 2013)

I've made ferrules for 2 handles using regular copper water pipe (I think it's 1" diameter), but the one I like best I used one of THESE and sawed/turned away the bits I didn't want. It screwed onto the tenon good and tight.

(Sorry, I linked to the 3/4" one, I think I used 1")


----------



## WoodLove (May 3, 2013)

I picked up some 1 inch pieces from lowes.... will get the handles turned soon!!!.


----------



## jimmyjames (May 3, 2013)

Just for clarification a 3/4" coupler has an inside dimension of roughly 7/8" of 15/16" and a 1" coupler inside dimension is roughly 1 1/8"-1 1 3/16". If I remember correctly...


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2013)

I've used all kinds of pipe for ferrules. Brass, copper, aluminum, and plastic will all work, and they can all be turned and polished on the lathe. Some folks use twine wraps and then soak them in CA, but I prefer metal for looks and comfort.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 3, 2013)

You can also use brass compression fittings. Turn the wood just small enough for them to thread on with a little pressure. Normally you mount and turn the fitting round. If it is for a three point tool leave the hex and you have a perfect guide for shapening.
They turn just fine with HSS.
[attachment=24298]


----------



## WoodLove (May 3, 2013)

thanks for all the help everyone. I appreciate it......


----------



## RBcarving (Jun 24, 2013)

I too split the copper pipe joints in two. Many sizes available, solid & they polish up nice for the handles I sell.

Brad


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 24, 2013)

I use copper, pipe or fittings, but to me the secret is to furn the handle a bit oversize and then Heat the fitting. It slides on and stays  put.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2013)

I make mine from aluminum round and round them over on the end and drill hole for the shaft to go into the end of the handle.

Ray


----------



## elnino (Jun 24, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> You can also use brass compression fittings. Turn the wood just small enough for them to thread on with a little pressure. Normally you mount and turn the fitting round. If it is for a three point tool leave the hex and you have a perfect guide for shapening.
> They turn just fine with HSS.



that is a great great idea. i made a 1/4 round skew but was thinking about at three point tool since the skew works like a dream.


----------

